# Ruth Niles Bottle Stoppers



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask the question, but I would like to see a Ruth Niles bottle stopper buy pop up. Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkD (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. I'm glad you volunteered!:biggrin:


----------



## LeeR (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't used the Ruth Niles stoppers, but I bought some of these on a group buy, and really like the shape. Superb machining, too.

Stainless Steel Bottle Stoppers


----------



## kugler (Feb 8, 2012)

I could use some Ruth Niles.


----------



## kronewi (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be interested.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 8, 2012)

MarkD said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I'm glad you volunteered!:biggrin:



If I did less lurking and more participating I might consider it... I nominate you :wink:


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 9, 2012)

Lets turn this into a feeler...

I'd be in for a minimum of 20 plus a mandrel


----------



## MarkD (Feb 9, 2012)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good idea. I'm glad you volunteered!:biggrin:
> ...



I'm sorry. Between my real job and getting ready for an upcoming show I don't have the time to run this. However, I would be willing to participate if someone steps up to run it.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm like Markd. If someone is willing to take the time, I'd be in for at least 20, and depending on the quantity discount, probably more.

Dave


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 10, 2012)

Dave Kartzman said:


> I'm like Markd. If someone is willing to take the time, *I'd be in for at least 20, and depending on the quantity discount*, probably more.
> 
> Dave



I'd be happy to get my 20 or 25 @ the 200 pcs. $4.60... of course less $ is better.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 10, 2012)

FYI... I am finding out now if it is possible for us to get a deeper discount (like the ones given to schools and AAW groups). I have my hands full with filling cast acrylic rod orders at the moment, but one way or another we'll figure this thing out.


----------



## Monty (Feb 10, 2012)

I do have someone that's has expressed an interest in heading this one up. I'll post more after I talk to them tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 10, 2012)

*oh well*

I might be interested in looking at 20 or 25 of these.  I'd like to help you out but being a vendor I can't.


----------



## Monty (Feb 10, 2012)

Smitty,
There is nothing to prevent you from running a Group Buy as long as there is no profit being made and the items are not or will not be stocked in your story. I personally ran 3 buys last year. Contact me if you want to discuss this.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Won't work*



Monty said:


> Smitty,
> There is nothing to prevent you from running a Group Buy as long as there is no profit being made and the items are not or will not be stocked in your story. I personally ran 3 buys last year. Contact me if you want to discuss this.


 I've looked into it and I can't make it work with my accounting and tracking unless I set up a new paypal account just for this kind of thing.  I might do that next year to handle this and pens for troops, pens for hope and other non profit things I get into but not this year.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 10, 2012)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> FYI... *I am finding out now if it is possible for us to get a deeper discount (like the ones given to schools and AAW groups).* I have my hands full with filling cast acrylic rod orders at the moment, but one way or another we'll figure this thing out.



 It's not a lot but for a group or club purchase of over 200 pieces the price is $4.50.  This price is because it introduces my stoppers to turners who  might not order alone and once they see the quality and how nice they fit the bottle, they become a customer.

Ruth


----------



## Monty (Feb 13, 2012)

The person that was considering running the buy had to bow out do to unforeseen family problems that arose over the weekend.
Would anyone else like to volunteer?


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll give it a shot.  I only want a few, but I'd like the experience of running a group buy.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 15, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> I'll give it a shot.  I only want a few, but I'd like the experience of running a group buy.


Thanks for giving it a go. I am interested in joining the buy.


----------



## Monty (Feb 15, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> I'll give it a shot.  I only want a few, but I'd like the experience of running a group buy.


Thanks for stepping up. The stopper buy is an easy one to do since you are dealing with only one item.
Give me a call and I can walk you through the process.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll call this evening. Please PM me your number.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 16, 2012)

Monty said:


> The stopper buy is an easy one to do since you are dealing with only one item.


Hopefully, we will have the option of purchasing a mandrel as well as stoppers.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll work on the details and get an actual group buy thread started in a day or so.

thanks!


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 16, 2012)

group pricing inquiry sent to Ruth Niles.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 17, 2012)

group purchase details in this new thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/ruth-niles-bottle-stopper-group-purchase-93718/

I've requested that this thread be locked to eliminate confusion.

Thanks!


----------

